# second round of ivf



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

hello
im new to all this so please bare with me....
myself and my DH are going for EC tomorrow am really worried as this is our second time...we have been TTC for 5 years now...i dont really know what my options are if this fails in fact i dont really know alot about all of this so im hoping someone here can maybe help me...
im probably going to forget how to get on here as soon as i log off...lol


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Topgirl,

Just wanted to say hi & welcome to FF!

You'll find lots of support and advice on the forums.

Are you having ICSI? xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Topgirl!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Ooooh, how did it go today?? Don´t think about what happens if it fails, think about what happens if it works!!! 

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the link for the May/June section ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

hey thanks for the replies....i am having a bit of trouble figuring out this site the hardest part is getting back to somewhere when i log back on..lol
i had my EC today and we got 11 eggs altho the pain was unbearable and i hyperventilated and cramped up...
i am finding it hard to think positive but luckily i have a great hubby that helps 
its nice to meet other people with the same problems tho .....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

so happy for you that you got a nice crop of eggs, Topgirl!  Sorry to hear that it was painful, I hope you are feeling better this morning.  

It was the same with us, my hubby was the positive one, kept me from going nuts more than once!!

Sue


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

hi all,
just wondering how u all are?
a little update on my treatment, i had my EC last week and we got 11 eggs...6 fertlised and we went back today fro ET and we had 2 put back...just the waiting period now which is the worse bit....everytime i go to the toilet i think im going to start bleeding.
i keep getting little cramps aswel and finding it a big worry now....
I really dont know what to do atm....


----------



## Loubelle 118 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi in the same boat but started to have spotting and I know that my flow is gonna follow    

How are u x x

I can not seem to feel positive one bit x


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hi loubelle,
im really sorry to hear that ur spotting..i got my fingers crossed for u that all is still ok...
it is really hard to stay positive especially when u want something so much it just seems my life has nothing but negative atm,
i have woke up this morning feeling a bit better but i think next week will be worse as the dreaded time grows near....
My DH and family are being so good atm they wont let me do anything i cant even make a cup of tea lol.
Im here if u need to talk i no im a stranger but i think sometimes tat can be better...good luck hun x


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Loubelle - I'm so sorry to hear about AF, however I have seen so many posts where ladies have had spotting and then got a BFP (Big Fat Positive). So hang on in there. If not sending you a big  . I think so many of us have had disappointments, but we pick ourselves up and move on. The end goal will be worth it.

topgirl - welcome to FF. After all teh investment in alternative treatments, protein shakes, blood test etc... thsi site is by far one of the best crutches for getting through IVF. So glad you found it. Also congrats on getting 6 fertilised eggs and now being PUPO (Pregnant until proven otherwise.) did you get any frozen embryo's? Sounds like you have an amazing family who are going to treat you well. Also   for you that you get that BFP.

I think you are right in that the second week is the hardest. You go from wanting to know the result to not wanting to know in case it is a BFN. Also all that sympton checking  . But you have lots of ladies here who will be going through the same thing.

As for me, I sadly got a BFN on my last cycle but am planning the next one in July. I must say I found the BFN from my first round of IVF the hardest, although it was horrible getting that news, I have found it easier to pick myself up and try again. 3rd time lucky!!

Xx


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hey slug
thanx for the reply its really nice to meet people that are going thru and been thru the same, i did have 3 embryo's but i have just phoned the hospital and they didnt make it to blastocyst so unfortunately i only have one frozen but thats better than none i suppose.
Can i ask where ur having treatment please?
Im at bourn hall but im not even sure if i get another attempt...nothing has really been properly explained to me, the only thing i know that is wrong is one of my tubes are slightly twisted however when i met my real dad a few years ago he told me that i have 6 brothers and sisters, 3 girls and 3 boys, 2 that are twin girls and that none of them can have children naturally so that scares me that maybe this is the reason im not conceiving...


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi topgirl

That is great news that you have a frozen embie. Brilliant. I have 2 on ice but focusing on fresh cycles at the moment so i can get as many eggs as possible. I am at The Agora but a friend of mine was at Bourne hall and she was given 2 rounds of ivf on the nhs and that normally includes FET. Your clinic should tell you, if not contact your local PCT who should tell you what you are eligible for.

It is tough when you don't know the reason. I had lots of tests after my first failed cycle,immune tests and AMH to check my ovarian reserves. Came back with low AmH and possible immune issues. But I still think it is a numbers game, so the more you try the more likely you are to succeed. The not knowing is really tough though, especially when you feel like you can't do anything about it. I think a lot of the ladies on here are like that.

Did you have a trigger shot? Mine gave me really sore (.)(.) during the 2ww. Also was really bloated.
How are you feeling?


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Topgirl,

Congratulations on being PUPO!!!

I'm sending you lots of      and   that the   give you BFP!!!

I am yet to experience the 2ww but I hope to join you very soon (within the next 2 months)!!!

Lots of   xxxx


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hey Slug
I take it i didnt have the trigger shot as i dont even know what that is...lol...however maybe i did as i to have really sore (.)(.) and bloatedness.
also alot of crying for no reason..i know hormones and everything are all a big part but its really annoying when ur round someones and all of a sudden u just feel the tears coming and u dont even know why....im just trying to keep a level head about it all atm.


Hey Emnige
Thanks for the post and i hope all works out for u 2...my thoughts are with u xx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

topgirl - sounds like you might have had one, it is the one off injection you have to take about 24 hrs before EC, normally kept in the fridge. I think I had centrotide but there are other types. I know what you mean about the crying, mine would start with crying to turning to laughter then crying again - all very bizarre. Have you gone back to work or are you taking some time off?

Emnige - when do you start? I am due to start in mid July - counting down the days at the mo....


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hey Slug
yeh i did have the trigger shot....sorry im finding things on here i've never heard of before all the time and it confuses me...lol
Unfortunately i lost my job in march so am constantly looking for work but trying to find something round here is a nightmare altho my DH doesn't want me working atm anyway...Hes a painter and decorator with his dad so that keeps us going for now...
Im just a factory girl but i want to look into getting into beauty...my DH loves his manicures and facials...lol....but please dont tell him i told u he'd kill me.haha.
So how are feeling about it all...its not too long to wait.
Before our first one i got a little excited and all the way through i was so positive, i never had any problems with mood swings or crying or anything i was just happy to be finally getting somewhere after 3years of waiting and 5 years of trying however this time round its completely different with the mood swings and crying..lol...


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Topgirl - I feel ok, thxs for asking. I have my good days and bad days. Try to focus on my good stuff in life, like my DH, dog and cat and lovely home. Am looking forward to the tx, would like to get started. This journey has been a long old wait.

Beauty sound like a good career move, especially if your DH can get freebies  

Are you having a blood test?


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Slug,

Hoping to start treatment some time this month, DP is having surgical sperm retrieval this Saturday via a method known as PESA. 

Hoping to start down regulating as soon as I can after that!


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hey Slug

it is horrible waiting but hopefully it will all be worth it...my thoughts are with u x

no im doing the HPT.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Emnige - I hope it goes ok with DP PESA - that must be uncomfortable, but good in a way as you are both sharing the physical discomfort of getting your end goal. I think my DH finds it hard that he doesn't go through all the injections and scans and consultations, makes him feel a bit of a spare part. Anyway I hope it goes well and then now long til down reg. Are you having the spray or injections for down regging?

topgirl - have you already bought the HPT? I had to wait until the day of the test to buy one because I knew I would be tempted to do it early otherwise. The temptation gets so great nearer the end... Are you watching Britain's Got Talent? I know if I was on tx I would be in tears when that scottish guy sang!!!

Treated myself to a beer tonight, had a really long day in London, so needed a treat. Going to give up completely after next AF.


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Slug-i a;ready have the test but am not tempted at all to do it...last time i bled 2days before the test date so im abit concerned as that time gets near..i seem to be ok in hte mornings, relieved i made it thru the nite no signs of bleeding but then evenings come and pains start and i worry like hell....i have seen some of the BGT but i really like the ballet dancer boy he makes me cry.

Why not treat urself hun...i think we all deserve after what we have to go thru i made sure i did before we started tx, and also my DH is like urs feels like a spare part and hates seeing me go through all this and he cant do anyhing but hug me, altho that helps.   I try to talk my DH thru everything, thoughts and feelings so he feels a big part of it..

take care xxx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Topgirl - how are you getting on? Been thinking about you and hoping for    news

Emnige - did you DH PSEA go ok? Been able to start down-regging yet?

AFM - been having lots of BMS, poor DH he says he is loving it but think he would like to just chill when he gets back from work today, but NO NO NO, he needs to get on it!!

x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Slug,

DP's PESA went really well - better than expected - got 7 vials - enough for 4, possibly 5 goes but hoping will work first time time!!

Start down regging next Wednesday   so excited drugs were delivered yesterday so they're all in the fridge and me & DP have watched a few vids on you tube for injecting tips!!!!

How are things going with you hun? xxx


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Slug


how are you getting on? 

Not good news for me im afraid, starting AF yesterday am really heavy so outlook not so good, really am gutted and my heads all over the place....suppose i just have to wait to see what the doctors say now and go from there.

Emnige - good luck with it all am   for you, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah topgirl I am so sorry to hear that - it is such a disappointment and so heartbreaking when you get a BFN after IVF. Sending you a big   . I hope your doc gives you some hopeful news. There is a good link on here about the questions to ask your consultant http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0 at your follow-up. I always go with a pen and paper so I can write down the answers and to make sure I ask everything I want to.

I think this process is all about the number of time you undertake it - this is second isn't it? NICE guidelines say you should try IVF 3 times to get the best chance of it working - so 3rd time lucky.

Anyway you know where I am if you want to rant or get things off your chest over the next few days/weeks. 

Emnige -- so pleased PSEA went so well, 4 vials is great and very exciting that you are starting dr on Wednesday. The injections aren't that bad after you have tried a few times. My first time I injected a bubble of air and was so worried that I might die or something  . Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------

